# FS CO2 setup



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Selling a 5lb co2 set up includes: 5lbs tank less than a year old. Purchased last nov. Dual regulator with solenoid, needle valve and bubble counter, Glass co2 diffuser. $250


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Great set up bump


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

hello Lukas.

As they say, "a picture is worth 1000 words". It would also help to mention the brand of regulator and hydro test renewal date. JMHO.

Good luck with the sale!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Pictures can be emailed upon request. I believe Patrick said it was Milwaukee brand when we bought it.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hump day bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Daily bump.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

hydro test date?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

How do I check for it?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Look at the tank and there should be a stamping somewhere near the top. The stamping is the date the hydro test was performed.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

12 09 5 are the only numbers that make some sense to me. If anyone wants then I can email or text pix.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

then that tank is in need of a `80 dollar hydrotest


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I just saw Charles yesterday and showed him pix of the stamps and he says that it is good for another 4 years. It was purchased last year from Patrick and the stamp says 09 so it's good till 2014.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Buy me bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Weekly bump


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> then that tank is in need of a `80 dollar hydrotest


Hydro test for a 5 lb should be no more than $25 in New West and Port Moody


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Price lowered to $180


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Gordon.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

*New price*

Bump new price $150!!!!!!!!!!!! Practically new set up


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Its a steal of a deal, pretty much getting a free tank and diffuser.

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Too bad I have a spare setup with a freshly hydrotested tank or I'd be all over this.....great deal.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Pending.........


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sold thanks!!!!!


----------

